# Rikon 14" Bandsaw light fixture modification.



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*The only thing that I didn't care for on my Rikon, was the way the light wouldn't stay in one position.

The way it was mounted, the thing would keep sagging down.

The weight of the fixture would cause the threads to loosen all the time.

This could end up being an safety hazard.

I changed it today, you can see by the picture. I fastened an outlet box to the saw frame.*

I drilled the proper sized hole in the outlet knock outs, because the goose neck, & wire connection are smaller.

Then I soldered them so they'd stay put.

*Now it stays right were I put it. It even reaches farther toward the in feed side, for better light on the work.*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*You can see the outlet box I screwed to the frame.*








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*A view of the front.*


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Dick,

You just couldn't leave well enough alone could you. 

Nice fix for an annoying problem. I may have to consider something like this for my Powermatic. The lamp is on the backside of the saw. While it does stay in place it is placed by the top of the guide post. The light is puts on the table is somewhat diffuse and has to bend around the guide post to shine on the front of the table.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like it ought to stay put!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Great improvement Dick.

It always irritates me to have to make adjustments, or fixes to the machines we purchase.

It took me several hours to get rid of all the sharp edges on my shaper's cast iron top. Anywhere you touched would cut you.

But then what do you want for almost two thousand, right?

Lee


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I love making modifications like this. It seems like there can always be a better way. Good job of seeing it here.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I hated having to keep moving the sagging light all the time.*


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

Pretty nice Dick….. I have a clamp on reflector light on mine and I don't like it, it moves around on me too. I've been putting up with it for 35 years or so…. it's like second nature now ha ha ha!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I never had the luxury of a light on my old bandsaw,

but I thought a moving light could a safety hazard.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

A very innovative modification. One has to do it for one's own comfort. Very nice.
Sharad


----------



## RusticElements (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice. Better than the clamp-on I'm using. I'll have to do this on my band saw, lathe, milling machine,....


----------



## roosterscoop (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks Dick - I have some magnetic ones for my bandsaws. I mount them on the front top door. Sometimes this is not the most convenient place as the light head is more in the cut line. I am going to the shop and remount the light this morning.


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

nice job Dick…..... I have an old clamp on.

Dave


----------



## jude (Aug 3, 2007)

cool, thanks for the tip. not that I have a bandsaw but i can pass it on to the Toologics readers (with a link back to Lumberjocks of course!).


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I got the light, I got the box, I got the time now,

Only thing I haven't got is the old fashioned moxy to know when and how to modify.

In this case, as in many others, I will be copying you Dick.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Bob,

I drilled the proper sized hole in the outlet pop outs, because the goose neck, wire connection are smaller.

Then I soldered them so they'd stay put.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Dick, the devil is in the detials.

Bob


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Great idea Dick…that has always irritated me about the lights that are included on the Bandsaws. They all seem to be on the wrong side of the saw, casting a shadow from back to front making a cutline harder to see. Good fix.


----------

